# Probiotics-IBS-D??



## 20279 (Jan 11, 2007)

Are probiotics better for IBS-C or IBS-D?Thanks!Eva


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

hello again Eva







nice to see you on this board







I thought last time somewhere people said that actually the activia yogurt is better for C and probiotic capsules or whatever (such as align and VSL#3) is better for D, mainly because the yogurt is very sweet and has a lot of fructose and some people are sensitive to fructose (which i'm not that much)...I haven't tried the capsules yet cos my dr. recommended fiber before I try them -- Like i wrote on the IBS-D board Activia didn't give me ill effects and sorta worked to a certain extent, but then it plateau-ed (sp?) at certain point... And my symtoms are not severe, so if you're more at the severe end, you might want to read more around these board about align and VSL#3...Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

im on acidphilus plus and im ibs d it works for me.


----------

